# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  فيديو حفل الافتتاح

## midris3

*[youtube][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*[youtube][/youtube]

غايتو يا الحمامة باغلتي

ولا بالغهم جعانة ولا شاربا عصير فيريرا
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*شوف الافتتاح الماخمج

اشرب وقارن

http://sudangateone.com/page.php?do=5
*

----------

